
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (April 2019) - devndive
 Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:
  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
clagio
Location: Varese, Italy

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies:

    
    
      Web/Application Server: Apache Web Server, IIS, Nginx, SSL, Oracle Weblogic Server, SOA suite, Adobe
      Coldfusion, Apache Tomcat, Red Hat JBoss, Wildfly, Oracle Forms & Reports, Glassfish
      Business Intelligence: SAP Business Objects, Tableau Server
      Web Analytics: Awstats, Matomo (former Piwik)
      Monitoring: Nagios XI, PRTG
      Other Tools/Products: Ansible, Sonatype Nexus, Memcached
      Single Sign On services (SSO): CAS, Oracle Internet Directory (OID), Oracle Access Manager (OAM)
      Languages: Shell script (bash, ksh), PHP (Laravel), HTML, CSS, JavaScript
      Databases: Oracle, MySQL, PostgreSQL
    

Résumé/CV:

[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1atELqJIaPDZOW3fDV8mmvJkDuq...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1atELqJIaPDZOW3fDV8mmvJkDuq4bJWTj)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/clagio/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/clagio/)

Email: claudio.salinitro@gmail.com

I have an extensive experience designing HA infrastructures, setup new
systems, troubleshooting issues and managing teams.

I'm looking for new challenging problems to solve.

------
Khorimjin
Merantix | {Machine Intelligence, Software, Frontend, Clojure} Engineer |
Berlin | Full-Time, Internship, Onsite, Visa assistance |
[https://www.merantix.com](https://www.merantix.com)

Merantix conceptualizes, builds and scales AI ventures. Our team is made up of
entrepreneurs, scientists, physicians and engineers from premier universities
in Europe and North America. Many of us have PhDs and work experience at top
tech companies. We’re based in Europe’s startup capital, Berlin, and are
growing quickly!

Our Automotive Team is building safety and validation systems for self-driving
cars. Currently hiring {Software, Frontend} Engineers, Technical Program
Managers.

    
    
      * Design and implement a large-scale testing engine for full stack autonomous vehicle (AV) software, that implements both log-based as well as simulated test scenarios
    
      * Develop applications and tools for data integration, experimentation, quality & modelling
    
      * Conceptualize and build visualization environments to develop modular scenarios for AV testing, which is able to scale to millions of test cases
    

In Healthcare, we’re making breast cancer screening more efficient and safe
with Machine Learning. Currently hiring Clojure Engineers.

    
    
      * Develop an impactful and technically challenging medical application in ClojureScript and Clojure
    
      * Join a team of experienced Clojurists who are happy to mentor you (@volrath, @countgizmo, @olieidel)
    
      * Have a tight and efficient feedback-loop with physicians (we have two)
    
      * Interface with our Machine Learning models.
    

Furthermore, we are always looking for Machine Intelligence Engineers to join
our core team.

Have a look at our job openings here:
[https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

------
escapecharacter
Location: Anywhere US, prefer NYC/Bay Area (I'm a Canadian, just got my green
card)

Remote: Yes, but I like working in offices.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Shtick: Looking for full-time work as a Tech Lead/Senior Software Engineer on
emerging platforms: Spatial Computing, Wearables, Telepresence. I've
productized bleeding-edge Computer Vision and Machine Learning systems, have a
PhD, am wizard. The past four years, I've worked at a series of venture-funded
startups (as an engineer, as founder), but but now I’m looking to build
interesting product at an established company. I've published 10 papers, have
4 patents.

Technologies: Augmented Reality, SLAM, Computer Vision, SceneKit, C++, Rust,
Python, Unity, Generative Adversarial Networks. Almost every new job I started
has required me to learn something new, and then teach other engineers about
it.

Résumé/CV:
[https://dustinfreeman.org/files/DustinFreemanCV.pdf](https://dustinfreeman.org/files/DustinFreemanCV.pdf)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustin-
freeman-65b82993/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustin-freeman-65b82993/)

Academic Page:
[http://dustinfreeman.org/academic/](http://dustinfreeman.org/academic/)

Demo Reel:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd8g9HqfUe0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd8g9HqfUe0)

Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/dustinfreeman/](https://twitter.com/dustinfreeman/)

Github: [https://github.com/dustinfreeman/](https://github.com/dustinfreeman/)

Email: dustin.freeman@gmail.com

------
nityamd19
Location: NYC;

Remote: Yes;

Willing to relocate: No;

Technologies:

* Primarily python for scientific/numerical programming (numpy, scipy)

* Strong machine learning background (pandas, scikit-learn, imblearn)

* Experience in text analysis, topic modelling, LSA with NLP( gensim, NLTK, spacy)

* SQL and distributed systems (Hadoop, AWS) experience

* Some experience with web programming in Flask and javascript

* I have a background in Astronomy (Ph.D.) and Data Science and am looking for work that has a strong focus on successfully building and executing machine learning pipelines but I'm open to data science/data engineering generalist roles as well. (A combination of the two would be ideal!)

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/nityamd/nityamd.github.io/blob/master/cv/...](https://github.com/nityamd/nityamd.github.io/blob/master/cv/..).

Email: nityamd@gmail.com

------
doughj3
Location: Albany, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

* Programming: Python • Django • JavaScript • jQuery • react.js • REST API • HTML • CSS • Bootstrap • Selenium • LATEX • FHIR • Git • Mercurial

* Server / Database: Apache • nginx • MySQL • PostgreSQL • Oracle Database • BIND • exim • Debian • Ubuntu • Solaris

* Networking: TCP/IP • VLAN • STP • Tunneling • OSPV(v3) • EIGRP(v6) • RIP(ng) • BGP • MPLS • Route redistribution

Résumé/CV:
[http://jwdougherty.com/Joseph_Dougherty_resume.pdf](http://jwdougherty.com/Joseph_Dougherty_resume.pdf)

Email: joe@jwdougherty.com

After working full time as a software engineer at Oracle (Solaris group) for
nearly seven years, I'm looking for my next opportunity.

------
royklopper
Location: Utrecht, Netherlands

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies (expert): BE: Go, JavaScript FE: React, React Native Kubernetes,
Istio, Knative, Docker Cloud (AWS / GCP) CI/CD / SRE more... contact me or
check my LinkedIn

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/royklopper/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/royklopper/)

Email: rk@conceptcreative.nl

Exhaustive knowledge on the field of developing for a scalable organization,
experienced working with start/scale-ups. Looking for a on-premise or remote
development / architecture / consultancy job.

------
IronCoderXYZ
Location:

San Diego, CA

Remote:

Yes

Willing to relocate:

No

Technologies:

* JavaScript and TypeScript

* Python (API Servers, scripting, etc.)

* React, HTML, CSS

* Node, Express

* SQL, noSQL

* REST, GraphQL

* OIDC, SSO

* Docker, Kubernetes

Résumé/CV:

[https://ufile.io/spltw](https://ufile.io/spltw)

Having worked at a major Fortune-500 company for well over a year, I am ready
for my next challenge. I'm a team player, and I love learning!

------
creosonic
Location: Minsk, Belarus

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Not really

Technologies: UNIX/Linux, DevOps, AWS, Puppet, Ansible

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/z4vo3gb6wovrqed/Anton_Safin_CV_Dev...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/z4vo3gb6wovrqed/Anton_Safin_CV_DevOps_Engineer.docx)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/creosonic/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/creosonic/)

Email: creosonic at gmail.com

------
escapecharacter
NOTE: this looks to be a duplicate of the main thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19543938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19543938)

